# كورس قوى جدا فى اطفاء الحريق باستخدام fm200



## السيد حلاوة (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اولا احب اقدم لكم كورس ال fm200 من شركة smg

الموضوع قوى بامر الله ومفصل وموضوع من الالف للياء ومشروح من القلب ليصل الى القلب
واحب اعرف اخوانى اننا لما بنزل موضوع بنبتغى فيه رضا الله قبل رضا الناس اللهم اصلح نيتنا
واتمنى من الله ان يحوز الموضوع اعجابكم وتستفيدو به فى حياتكم العملية
و
لى
رجاء 
اخر

اللى ينزل الموضوع يزكره كويس
ويفتح الكود
اللى هرفقه ليكم
وليس لدينا اى مانع من نشر هذه المعلومات فى اى مكان او استخدمها ولكن دون طمس هوية الشركة من المحتويات لان دى حقوق ملكية للشركة 
ونحن ولا غيرنا نؤلف هذا العلم ولكن بنشرحه ونساعد الاخرين على استخدامه
واخيرا انى احبكم فى الله

الموضوع عبارة عن بور بوينت فى كل المحتويات
اعده معى المهندس المجتهد محمد العطفى 

نسالكم الدعاء

http://www.mediafire.com/?xfc6cu72rphyvx9


----------



## mohamed mech (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا احب اقدم لكم كورس ال fm200 من شركة smg
> 
> الموضوع قوى بامر الله ومفصل وموضوع من الالف للياء ومشروح من القلب ليصل الى القلب
> واحب اعرف اخوانى اننا لما بنزل موضوع بنبتغى فيه رضا الله قبل رضا الناس اللهم اصلح نيتنا
> ...


 
اللهم أمين و إرضا عنا و أصلح نياتنا
جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2r2mt9cd6sdrjss
ده بقى كود ال nfpa


----------



## mohamedtop (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير حبيبى


----------



## وائل الشال (24 ديسمبر 2011)

من لم يشكر الناس ، لم يشكر اللة 
جزاك اللة كل خير وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك 
اا افعل ماهو صحيح ثم ادر ظهرك لكل نقد سخيف


----------



## وائل الشال (24 ديسمبر 2011)

من لم يشكر الناس ، لم يشكر اللة 
جزاك اللة كل خير وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك 
اا افعل ماهو صحيح ثم ادر ظهرك لكل نقد سخيف


----------



## hamadalx (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مش عارف بصراحة أحمل من سيرفر الميديا فاير ؟؟ ممكن حد يرفعه على أى سيرفر تانى أو يرفقه وله جزيل الشكر......وجزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة ع الموضوع


----------



## ياسر حسن (24 ديسمبر 2011)

خالص الشكر والتحية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم زميلنا و صديقنا العزيز
أقل واجب هو ان يشكركما القاصي و الداني 
زادكم الله من علمه و فضله و حب خلقه أجمعين حتي الحصي الذي تمشي عليه
و الموضوع رائع بكل المقاييس
ماوضعت لنا موضوع الا ودعونا لك بالتوفيق الدائم 
جزاكم الله خيرا و وفقكم و زاد رزقكم


----------



## nofal (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## zizomoto (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد الغريب (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## علاء المشني (30 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم يا بش مهندس.


----------



## amr fathy (2 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## spyeng_85 (2 يناير 2012)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## هانى عيسى (2 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دمتم بخير (4 يناير 2012)

*ياريت لو على موقع اخر*

جزاك الله خيرا م/ سيد
بس ياريت لو ترفعه على موقع اخر
او يكون ملف على المنتدى


----------



## بن القاسم (4 يناير 2012)

مشاء الله ربنا يكرمكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مسلم يوسف (4 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (23 مارس 2012)

اعجز عن الشكر ولكن اكن احتراما لك فى القلب طوال العمر


----------



## hikal007 (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (23 مارس 2012)

مع كامل شكرى


----------



## رجل الصناعة (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف 58 (23 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير- في الدنيا وفي الآخرة .


----------



## darshoo (24 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عن كل عمل صنعته


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 مارس 2012)

كورس اكثر من ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## pilot_789 (24 مارس 2012)

شكرا مفيد وموجز جدا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشغل جيد جدا


----------



## النور القادم (24 مارس 2012)

ال nfpa كنت عم استناه من زمان

الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس عموره (25 مارس 2012)

ديما مميز ....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed samy (26 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## aati badri (27 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عن كل عمل صنعته*​


----------



## ben_sala7 (27 مارس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*ربي يجزيك عنا كل خير *


----------



## رامى محمد احمد على (2 أبريل 2012)

الامتداد ده مش عايز يشتغل مش عارف اشغله ببرنامج ايه


----------



## chipsy (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة ع الموضوع


----------



## عمران احمد (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## حمدي النمر (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_zeze (1 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا بشمهندس سيد وجزاك الله خير ممك رابط مكتبتك


----------



## Asaad Mohamed Khal (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك كل ذنب وشكراً


----------



## eng_hma_power (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله


----------



## egystorm (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك اللة فيك ملف روعة بصراحة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

طبعا الملف من اعداد شركة smg
اقصد مركز الكورسات smg
لان فى ناس زعلانة من شركة مقاولات الله المستعان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

لمتابعة جديد واخبار الشركة
SMG MEP COPANY
شركة مقاولات رائدة فى مجال الاعمال الكهروميكانيكية (HVAC-FIREFIGHTING-PLUMBING-ELECTRICAL)
للشركة قطاع للتدريب عن طريق دورات تدريبية متميزة فى التصميم والدراية الكاملة باصول التركيب والتنفيذ 
للتعرف على خدمات الشركة فى مجال التدريب نرجو متابعة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والجروب العلمى المتخصص فى المجال من خلال الروابط التالية
الصفحة الرئيسية *[url]http://www.facebook.com/SmgMepCompany*[/URL]
الجروب العلمى *[url]http://www.facebook.com/groups/387474098003382/*[/URL]
صفحة الاعمال الكهربية *[url]http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smg_electrical-Department/401284599951354*[/URL]
جروب الاعمال الكهربية *[url]http://www.facebook.com/groups/135205749991480/*[/URL]


----------



## ابن العميد (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فكرى امام (15 مايو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه مره اخره


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (31 أغسطس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه مره اخره​


----------



## ماهر عطية (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجوا رفعه مره اخره


----------



## mahmood mrbd (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع رائع و لكن الروابط لا تعمل

​


----------



## raouf belal (20 يناير 2016)

الكورس اتمسح من الميديا فاير .. ممكن لينك تحميل شغال .. 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.ms5 (23 يناير 2016)

ممكن لينك تحميل جديد​


----------



## MFandi (23 يناير 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## engineer (1 فبراير 2016)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

